# Tip



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Uber drivers have been misguided into thinking most people tip taxi drivers. I am here to welcome all new and old to the real life of a driver. Question is do you tip every service job. If you dont then welcome to karma


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Jamesmiller said:


> Uber drivers have been misguided into thinking most people tip taxi drivers. I am here to welcome all new and old to the real life of a driver. Question is do you tip every service job. If you dont then welcome to karma


If you don't you're turd.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't tip taxi drivers, or Uber drivers, there is no incentive to do such things. Though I would tip a UberEats driver as they have time alone with my food, but they don't seem to pass any portion of that tip on to other service providers in the chain so I won't use that service anymore.


----------

